# Hawthorn Woods - 2013 Kubota M110, with Normand Inv. Blower



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

2013 Kubota M110 for sale:

-280 hours
-ROPS
-4 wheel drive
-1000 lbs. front weight kit
-Inverted Normand Blower
-13.5 R24 Front Radial Tires(95% Tread)
-18.4 R34 Rear Radial Tires(95% Tread)
-24.4 MPH Top Speed
-8 Speeds low/8 speeds medium/8 speeds high(Auto)
-AM/FM Radio
-Upper spot lights front and rear
-Rear defogger and windshield wiper
-Heated Cab
-A/C
-Front Fenders
-New battery
-Hydraulic self leveling control vale on rear fenders
-3rd set of rear function valves

Used only for snowplowing/snow blowing of residential driveways.

$50,000.00 with Blower, $45,000.00 without.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

You should contact Neige and see if he's interested. I know that tractor alone was $72,500 CDN and that was 2015 when I priced one new and they've only gone up since then. Yours has next to no hours on it.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Problem is you have to add 32% on for the exchange rate. Then it's not such a good deal for us canucks anymore


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

do you still have this for sale


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

It is still for sale.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Any chance it comes with an operator?


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

For the right price, anything is possible!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any chance it comes with an operator?


If it's a meatchicken operator are you still interested?


----------

